
As Covid-19 Cases Surge Daily Deaths and the Case Fatality Rate Continue to Fall - mrfusion
https://reason.com/2020/07/06/as-covid-19-cases-surge-daily-deaths-and-the-case-fatality-rate-continue-to-fall/
======
vowelless
Is this because of a lag due to better prepared health services?

~~~
LeoNatan25
Probably both.

